# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  Huawei module | World First -&#62; Nova IMEI Repair, FRP Remove, etc. - 17/03/2017

## mohamed73

*  
ChimeraTool HUAWEI module
Update: v13.24.1512 17/03/2017  Added New Models >>FIRST IN THE WORLD<< *  *Huawei Nova (CAN-AL00)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAN-AL10)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAN-L01)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAN-L02)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAN-L03)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAN-L11)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAN-L12)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAN-L13)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAN-TL10)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAN-TL20)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova (CAZ-AL00)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova Plus (MLA-L01)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova Plus (MLA-L02)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova Plus (MLA-L03)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova Plus (MLA-L11)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova Plus (MLA-L12)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei Nova Plus (MLA-L13)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei G9 Plus / Maimang 5 (MLA-TL00)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei G9 Plus / Maimang 5 (MLA-TL10)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei G9 Plus / Maimang 5 (MLA-UL00)* Repair IMEI / Repair MEID / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Huawei  Ascend XT (H1611)* Bootloader unlock / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock /  Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock     *  
Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  *ChimeraTool HUAWEI module* *Update:* *v**13.18.0020* *11/03/2017** * * *  *Added New Models >>World First<<:*  *Mate 9* (MHA-L09)     Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9* (MHA-L29)     Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9* (MHA-AL00)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9* (MHA-AL10)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9* (MHA-TL00)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9 Pro* (LON-L09)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9**Pro* (LON-L29)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9**Pro* (LON-AL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9**Pro* (LON-CL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9 Pro* (LON-TL10) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10* (VTR-L09)     Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10* (VTR-L29)     Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10* (VTR-AL00)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10* (VTR-TL00)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10 Plus* (VKY-L09)    Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10 Plus* (VKY-L29)    Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10 Plus* (VKY-AL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor 8 Smart* (VEN-L22) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock*/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock    *Honor V9* (DUK-AL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock** / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor V9* (DUK-AL10) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock** / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor V9* (DUK-AL20) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock** / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor V9* (DUK-AL30) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock** / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor V9* (DUK-L09) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock** / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor V9* (DUK-TL30) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock** / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor 6X* (BLN-L23) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor 8 Youth Edition* (PRA-AL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor Magic* (NTS-AL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei GR5* (BLL-L22) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei Mate 9 Lite* (BLL-L23) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei Nova Lite* (PRA-LX2) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P10 Lite* (PRA-LA1) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-L01) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-L02) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-L03) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-L11) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI /* Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-L21) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-L22) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-L23) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-L31) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-LX1) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-LX3) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-TL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Huawei P8 Lite 2017* (PRA-TL10) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock* / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock _ *_ *Procedure will consume 89 credit per each procedure, not per phone.* __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

